# Murray county hunting?



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 4, 2005)

Does anyone hunt Coosawatee???? that may be mispelled lol but do any of you guys hunt here?I use to but to me it is thicker than what i like to hunt?Whats the biggest deer yall have dragged outa here?


                     -Nathan


----------



## Murdock (Mar 7, 2005)

Nathan, We used to hunt it a lot. i have a good friend who hunts there all the time. He killed a big 10 pt. last year and for three years in a row has gotten good bucks. It is thick, but some big deer come out of there.


----------



## Jkidd (Mar 8, 2005)

I wear it out on Rabbits ..... I grew up deer hunting it from the time I was 8 till it became a management area. I deer hunted it some after it was management but not in the past 2 or 3 yrs. My biggest buck ever came off it years ago. My dad killed a nice 8 off it. God only knows how many small bucks we took off it when it was public land. Theres still some good bucks on the place but the deer arent as thick as they was yrs ago. I noticed this over the last 2 yrs of rabbit hunting the trails dont look like 4 lane highways like they used to. I remeber about 5 yrs ago they had a doe day that was open over 400 deer came off that place that day cause I had # 398 and #399 in my truck. Got out of college at 1:00 got in the woods at 2:00 had the first one killed and dressed and drug out by 4:00 went back in at 4:30 shot the 2nd right at dark. Never sat down and seen over 30 deer that day just walking throgh old blocked off logging roads and open woods.

Jason


----------

